# Musical theatre/drama class for kids Yokohama



## Trumpetman (Oct 16, 2015)

Dear all,

My family and I are possibly moving to Yokohama in 2016. We have an 11 Year old who is heavily involved in musical theatre/drama/singing classes.

Does anybody know of any classes that are on offer in the Yokohama area appropriate for expat students?

Cheers


----------

